# Help!! Gender of bearded Dragon



## antangeldon (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi ive recently purchased a "female" dragon from a reptile pet shop to be with my male, but im growing very concerned that ive been sold a male, the "female" bobs her head very fast and the other day i put them together on the floor the female shot forward and bit the male on the soft skin at the base of the neck and proceeded to get a good grip round his waist as though She wanted to mate him! my male just pulled himself from underneath and wondered off, now, i dont know if shes having gender issues or ive been sold the wrong sex or what???, there is no signs of male on male agression at all so tbh im really stumped, my male is 2 years and the female is 2.5 years old. any help in any fashion would be gratefully recieved,
Thanks
Antangeldon :2thumb:


----------



## HushSilk (Jul 25, 2009)

i know what u mean i just picked up another beardie to day i was lucky enough to be able to sex her my self. the best way to do it is lift up the tail and see if you can see the penial bulges this pict might help.
<a href="http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u206/Issa_101/?action=view&current=bearded-dragon-sexing.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u206/Issa_101/bearded-dragon-sexing.jpg" border="0" alt="beardie sexing"></a>

i found out when i got home that mine was a girl as the boys when mad head bobbing and trying to get to her and she just put her head to the floor in a submissive was, so was very sure that she was a girl.
hope you get it sorted and work out the sex of it.


----------



## HushSilk (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## antangeldon (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the reply, ive checked their sex,s using the pics and i do have to say she does look like a female so now im even more confused lol, ive searched everywhere for someone who has had a similar problem and i cant find anything, only thing i can think of is take them both to the vets and get them sexed by a professional
thanks again
antangeldon


----------



## Tung Chung (Apr 10, 2009)

famales do on some occasions head bob, males are not just the sole bobbers


----------



## antangeldon (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi, tbh im not overly worried about the head bodding bit, i have read a lot about that and a lot said the same as you. it was more where she tried mating him! 
thanks for your help
antangeldon :2thumb:


----------

